# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Поклонение Божествам >  Тилака

## Елизавета Н

Харе Кришна!
Скажите, пожалуйста, почему Божества Кришны имеют вайшнавские тилаки на лбу? Кришна - вайшнав? Спасибо.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Харе Кришна!
> Скажите, пожалуйста, почему Божества Кришны имеют вайшнавские тилаки на лбу? Кришна - вайшнав? Спасибо.


Харе Кришна!
В Нектаре Преданности описано, что мама Яшода утром кормит Кришну, читает мантры, которые должны защитить Его, и "на лбу Ему рисует защитный тилак..» (НП с. 396).
Вайшнавы объясняют, что в нашей традиции мы поклоняемся Божеству юного Кришны во Вриндаване, Мама Яшода оберегает Кришну от многочисленных демонов во Вриндаване, поэтому это Божество всегда с тилакой.

----------


## Yudzhesh

Тилака это символ Голоки Вриндавана, Радхи и Кришны.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> почему Божества Кришны имеют вайшнавские тилаки на лбу? .


Бхактивикаша Свами объясняет, что Кришне *просто нравится* носить тилак! 
Тилак - это символ стопы  Господа и лист Туласи https://bvks.ru/10833/

----------


## Елизавета Н

Спасибо! _/\_
Дополнительный вопрос: почему тогда изображение Вишну тоже с тилакой (например, на обложке Шри Ишопанишад, я читала, что Шрила Прабхупада одобрил это изображение). Объяснение Бхактивикаши Свами подходит и к Вишну, но может в Его случае причина другая.

----------


## Yudzhesh

На разных уровнях сознания одни и те же вещи имеют разной глубины смысл.
В гаудия вайшнавизме тилака это олицетворение Голоки Вриндавана, но также есть много других толкований, как например, след стопы Господа, Сударшана чакра и т.д. Если Вы хорошо понимаете сиддханту, то знаете что такое Йога Майа, так вот тилака для гаудия вайшнавов это Йога Майа. Для вайшнавов других сампрадай это стопа Господа Вишну. И то и другое верно. Но в связи с Вашим вопросом именно объяснение гаудия вайшнавов объясняет всё. В том числе почему Чайтанья Махапрабху носил тилаку и почему Кришна с тилокой. Это не стопа Вишну. Это другая раса.
А вот объяснение Бхакти Викаши Свами как раз про Господа Вишну, где он в Двараке сам говорит что кладет себе на лоб свою стопу.

----------


## Елизавета Н

Спасибо) _/\_ Йогамайя - это ведь внутренняя энергия Бога? И тилака ее символизирует, если я правильно понимаю)

----------


## Yudzhesh

> Спасибо) _/\_ Йогамайя - это ведь внутренняя энергия Бога? И тилака ее символизирует, если я правильно понимаю)


Это энергия Шри Кришны и Шримати Радхарини. Энергия Вишрамбха, равенства. Эта энергия - према - начало всех начал.
Тилака символизирует Радху - одна линия на лбу и Кришну - другая линия на лбу, а между ними Вриндаван. 
Гаудия вайшнавизм это Радха и Кришна, Маха-мантра Харе Кришна это Радха и Кришна, и более ничего.

Повторяйте Святые Имена Кришны постоянно, и сознание Кришны проявится!
Харе Кришна! Будьте счастливы

----------


## Елизавета Н

Харе Кришна!)

----------

